# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Duo o Trio de magos ??

## XFIVE

Estimados Amigos:

         Quiero plantear un tema que no se si antes se ha tratado o no, llevo un par de meses leindo temas de este foro y no he visto nada.
Pero en fin vamos a lo que vamos. ¿Ha existido o existe en la actualidad un duo o un trio de magos que actuen, la verdad nunca tuve refencia de ninguno en ningun medio. Ala pos ya esta planteado el tema. Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Lod dúos de magos son corrientes. Hay mas de uno.

Lo de los tríos es algo que no he visto pero bueno, nunca se sabe.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Voy a proponer un trío a Zhoraida y Ella.. y si cuela ya te contaré.  :Oops:

----------


## ignoto

¡Eh!
¡Que yo ya estaba escribiendo los MP para eso!
¡A la cola!
¡Los moderadores primero!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¡Eh!
> ¡Que yo ya estaba escribiendo los MP para eso!
> ¡A la cola!
> ¡Los moderadores primero!


1.- ¡Oh!
2.- Vano esfuerzo. Yo vivo más cerca y tardo menos en juntarme con ellas (en 'facer ayuntamiento' seguro que tardo más)
3.- Obviamente paso de colas. (por ello la elección de Zhoraida y ella para el trío)
4.- prrrrrrrttttttttttt (pedorreta, of course)

----------


## ignoto

(Con voz de Calimero)
Esto es una injusticiaaaaa. :(

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> (Con voz de Calimero)
> Esto es una injusticiaaaaa. :(


Venga, vaaaaaa.. te mandaré fotos y/o vídeo.

----------


## XFIVE

Bueno pues parece que he comenzado con mal pie, sin duda es un tema chorra en fin que me habeis motivo para seguir preguntando. y en otro orden de cosas. Donde leches se ve una pareja de magos no un mago con un ayudante si no 2 MAGOS que tengan los dos el mismo protagonismo en el escenario. en fin que me considero ofendido por como me habeis desarrollado el tema que entre otras cosas lo habeis utilizado para contados vuestros rollos ( sin animo de ofender a nadie) MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS 8-)

----------


## Damael

Xfive, no te lo tomes mal hombre, ya irás conociendo al personal del foro.
Magic O'Malley, Ignoto y algún otro que anda suelto están casi siempre de cachondeo, pero también ayudan lo suyo. Cosa que yo particularmente agradezco (lo del cachondeo sano)

----------


## ignoto

¿Te suenan...
...Sigfried & Roid?
...Tamariz y Pepe Carroll?
---Ludovico y Varona?

¿No?

¿Cuando actúan?

No queda ninguno de esos dúos actualmente en pie de guerra.

¿Alguno moderno?

Hay un par de foreros que forman uno.

Los dúos de magos se forman para un espectáculo en concreto (O varios) y se disuelven (o no).

Mi esposa es maga (no veas cómo maneja los ninja) y le da a la matemagia (Grrrr, repelús me entra cuando oigo siquiera ese "palabro"). Ella actúa conmigo en igualdad de protagonismo.

Y, si.
Una pregunta así se ha llevado una respuesta así. Creimos que ibas de coña.

----------


## correka

Los Fertigen Finger, no actuan juntos? 
 :?:

----------


## MagoJaume

parejas de magos que actuen en igualdad de protagonismo hay bastantes, los trios aunque es poco frecuente si me suena haber visto un par de videos de tríos mágicos, intentaré recordar quienes eran y ya os cuento.

----------


## Ella

nunca entro a esta seccion, hoy he pinchado de casualidad y he encontrado mi nombre!!!! me parece muy mal
por cierto,yo nunca he provado un trio.....con magos   :Wink:  
ignoto, eso de igualdad de protagonismo es mentira, yo me muevo mucho mas sobre el escenario, tu solo pones caras, es lo tuyo  8)

he de proponer a mariano formar un duo, me gustaria probar esos dedos  ardientes.

----------


## miguelajo

Pues yo mismo he trabajado muchas veces con JoseQsoy_yo. Formamos un dúo mágico y de hecho tenemos un espectacuco entero ( " Magia en dos Tiempos") que presentamos en Tamaritte de Littera este año.
Con trios estamos preparando algo con otro más ( el más grande..je,je,je).
Tiene muchísimas posibilidades pero conviene no abusar mucho del control de la atención..
Un tema apasionante. En cuanto a lo de duos y trios con magas seguro que es la leche...pero...quizá en otro post...
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Gandalf

Este asunto está en mentalismo ... ¿por?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Este asunto está en mentalismo ... ¿por?


Porque no veas las imágenes que hemos 'mentalizado' sobre el trío con ese par de bellezones del foro... uffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Gandalf
> 
> Este asunto está en mentalismo ... ¿por?
> 
> 
> Porque no veas las imágenes que hemos 'mentalizado' sobre el trío con ese par de bellezones del foro... uffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!


y del dedo MALO de sosa...

----------


## RobertoG

Yo estuve en Tamarite viendo la actuacion de MiguelAjo y JoseQsoy_yo.
Si teneis opotunidad no hos lo perdais. Es divertido, original y magico.

Un saludo

----------


## Gandalf

"Bienvenido al foro de Magiapotagia..."
"Aprenderás mucho..."
"Conocerás gente muy interesante..."

Decian eso cuando me presente...

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## miguelajo

Gracias Roberto...
se agradecen los animos...Esperamos mejorar muy, mucho el conjunto del "Chow"...
Estamos en ello...

----------


## ivanoriola

En Las Vegas estan "Siegfried & Roy" (los de los tigres blancos)
y "Penn & Teller".

----------


## Gandalf

Salvo que yo me equivoque Siegfried & Roy no actuan desde que un tigre casi se come a Siegfried, creo.

----------


## Ella

jorge-piedrahita, jandro-piedrahita, cuando hacen camara oculta es duo? jorge y jandro cuando actuan en la marquina hacen duos o actuan de forma independiente?

----------


## XFIVE

GRACIAS

      Ahora si, tu ves asi me quedo mas tranquilo con la contestacion y pido disculpas por si mi anterior comentario fue un poco salido de tono pero la verdad me sento mal como se me trato el asunto, pero bueno pelillos a la mar. 
       Y en otro orden de cosas de verdad que el truco que hizo antony blake en el ultimo programa de zakakabula el de tocar a alguien y que otra persona lo sienta, no ¿no estan compinchados? ufff me parece muy fuerte y mira que le doy vueltas a la cabeza y no logro decifrarlo. ¿ donde puedo leer algo de este truco ? que me tiene loco.  GRACCCCIASSSSS

----------


## Gandalf

No, no están compinchados. Si tienes suerte te sacará en alguno de sus espectáculos y podrás ver que te las mete dobladas.

Esa es buena.

----------


## XFIVE

> No, no están compinchados. Si tienes suerte te sacará en alguno de sus espectáculos y podrás ver que te las mete dobladas.
> 
> Esa es buena.


Pues eso tiene que doler ¿no? mejor no salir y dejar el trasero sentado en la butaca. jeje

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Pues eso tiene que doler ¿no? mejor no salir y dejar el trasero sentado en la butaca. jeje



Cuando he leído tu mensaje anterior a este iba a decite que no hacía falta pedir disculpas, que ya nos irías conociendo, captarías el buen rollo y le cogerías la onda.

veo que ya lo has hecho. Bienvenido al club   :Lol:  

PD: (Dicho en voz muy bajita) Por cierto... nada de refranes del tipo 'pelillos a la mar' o 'la ocasión la pintan calva'.. Ignoto es muy susceptible....

----------


## Gandalf

> Iniciado por XFIVE
> 
> Pues eso tiene que doler ¿no? mejor no salir y dejar el trasero sentado en la butaca. jeje
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando he leído tu mensaje anterior a este iba a decite que no hacía falta pedir disculpas, que ya nos irías conociendo, captarías el buen rollo y le cogerías la onda.
> 
> veo que y alo has hecho. bienvenido al club   
> ...


JUASSSSSSSS


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Unos de los mejores fueron "Los Mancos"

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Permitidme que os diga que no tenéis ni pajotera idea. Hay dos duos inmejorables:

- Busy-man y Mr. Poza

- Mr Poza y Carlos (de este no me sé el nick en el foro).

- Y como trío, obviamente, Busy-man, Mr. Poza y Carlos.

El viernes pasado tuvimos Akelarre en Innisfree (al menos cinco miembros del foro) y en un momento dado aparecieron cuatro profanos... Y, claro, aprovechamos para saltar al degüello. Cuando estos tres chalados se pusieron a desplegar sus artes, los profanos se quedaron alucinados. Uno abrió tanto la boca de asombro que le cabía dentro el Orfeón Donostiarra, la Sinfónica de Berlín y la Caballé y el Pavarotti juntos!!!!

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Permitidme que os diga que no tenéis ni pajotera idea. Hay dos duos inmejorables:
> 
> - Busy-man y Mr. Poza
> 
> - Mr Poza y Carlos (de este no me sé el nick en el foro).
> 
> - Y como trío, obviamente, Busy-man, Mr. Poza y Carlos.
> 
> El viernes pasado tuvimos Akelarre en Innisfree (al menos cinco miembros del foro) y en un momento dado aparecieron cuatro profanos... Y, claro, aprovechamos para saltar al degüello. Cuando estos tres chalados se pusieron a desplegar sus artes, los profanos se quedaron alucinados. Uno abrió tanto la boca de asombro que le cabía dentro el Orfeón Donostiarra, la Sinfónica de Berlín y la Caballé y el Pavarotti juntos!!!!


Las obligaciones conyugales me obligaron a abandonar dicho Akelarre poco antes de la exhibición que comenta MagicOMalley, pero puedo poner la baraja en el fuego a que fue así de impresionante.

Por cierto, desde aqui mi gran ovación para Busy-man con el cual espero que podamos contar en mas ocasiones en las Akelarres.

PD: No encuentras el nick de Carlos, porque Carlos no tiene cuenta en el foro.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> PD: No encuentras el nick de Carlos, porque Carlos no tiene cuenta en el foro.


Eneste no, pero creo que en otro si....

----------


## BusyMan

Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios.

La verdad es que la magia a duo es algo que me lleva comiendo la cabeza desde hace ya un par de años y por fin empiezan a salir ideas chulas...

Un mago apoyando a otro, un mago fastidiando (sólo en apariencia) a otro son ambientes que le dan un aire completamente distinto a un juego/sesión de magia.


Desde luego, aunque Pablo Poza y yo nos compenetramos de maravilla, siempre estaremos... ''Tres pasos por detrás de lo*s* maestro*s*'' que son, sin duda alguna, Miguel AJO y Jose que soy yo (subcampeón y campeón nacional de cartomagia respectivamente).

Ellos son siempre nuestra fuente de inspiración tanto a duo, ellos sólos, con la baraja, tomando un café, imitando a chiquito o ''incrustándonos una piña por el culo a contrapelo''.

Y eso del trío con el más grande... sólo se me ocurre uno, y tiene las mangas muy largas   :Wink:

----------


## miguelajo

Joooer   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  
No digas esas cosas que me voy a sentir esclavo de mis actos cada vez que esté delante vuestra...
A ver si me enseñais esas cosas a duos...
N abrazo Miguel AJO

----------


## miguelajo

Lo que si está claro es que cuando se plantea el hecho de "interactuar" dos o más magos en el mismo juego hay que tener más en cuenta el plano Dramático de los personajes.
Puede existir conflicto entre ellos, o estár los dos por la labor de explicar algo, o hacer que no se ven el uno al otro..no se pero creo que no basta solo con que cada uno haga una parte...
Y al final ( y esto es lo que más nos cuesta) hay que decidir quién resuelve el efecto...A ojos de los espectadores ese quedará como triunfador y el otro mago queda en un segundo plano..encontrar el equilibrio para que eso no ocurra es muy complicado.

----------


## BusyMan

Ejemplos puestos en práctica:

-*Cuerda rota y recompuesta*:
   ¿Por qué alguién tendría que romper una cuerda para después recomponerla?
Rafa Cama y yo hicimos lo siguiente en una actuación:
Rafa sacaba una cuerda para hacer la cuerda a través de los dedos. Yo me acercaba por detrás y, haciendo un guiño al público, la cortaba en dos.
Rafa acusaba al espectador, le regañaba y la recomponía para poder seguir con el efecto.
Esto se repetía dos veces y finalmente podía atravesarse agusto.

-*Localización de ases*:
   ¿Por qué alguien saca cuatro ases, los pierde y los vuelve a encontrar?
Pablo Poza y yo hicimos la rutina de Hollingworth a duo (ya sabes miguel, la que hacía Jose con el pañuelo):
-Yo retaba a Pablo a encontrar un as de una baraja mezclada y bien cuadrada. Cuando él lo conseguía yo le rebatía diciendo que mirando es muy fácil, que hay que hacerlo sin mirar y lo demostraba. (Así toda la rutina... gran éxito)

-*Cuatro de la misma clase*:
   En mi opinión cualquier fallo aparente, por muy bien hecho que esté al final se ve que todo ha sido cuento chino.
Carlos Vinuesa y yo hicimos el ''cuatro de la misma clase'' de Tamariz (el que usa el Larreverse, ya sabeis):
-Se daba a elegir una carta y el mago intentaba adivinarla y localizar las otras tres del mismo valor. Al final falla y, disculpándose, deja todo como estaba y acaba el efecto. El mago que está a su lado chasquea los dedos y al extender la baraja ahora coinciden las tres que están volteadas.

-*El dado sin puntos*
   Esta está en proceso.
-El mago hace una rutina con un dado.
El mago ''cabrón'' le da el dado que ha usado el primer mago a un espectador para que lo sujete.
Sacando una palita en blanco golpea el puño del espectador y mágicamente se llena de puntos negros. Al abrir la mano el dado del espectador no tiene puntos.
Es el efecto de Daryl a duo.
Pega, evidentemente en una rutina de piques entre dos...


Y dándole al coco salen muchos más. Ahora toca arrutinar ideas y a volver loca a la gente.

----------


## Mr Poza

Joe los foros da O'Malley con gente como tu, que luego te aplaude en los foros, da gusto hacer magia, muchas gracias por esos alagos, pero tengo que decir que no son del todo merecidos.

Al hacer magia a duo, trio o en grupo(q era practicamente lo que estabamos haciendo) estas potenciando el efecto ya que el otro mago puede mezclar como para que no le salga lo que quiere hacer y realmente le esta preparando el terreno para que se luzca. Por eso la cosa quedo tan bien, aunque era facil teniendo de compañeros a Fer y a Carlos.

A lo del duo mágico propiamente dicho, coincido plenamente con Fer, Jose y Miguel Ajo son sin lugar a duda el punto de referencia. Los dos hacen magia por igual, con un humor del mejor que he visto en mi vida(aunque eso les sale natural) y no se quitan el protagonismo el uno al otro.   Asi que muchas gracias a los dos por estar ahi.

Ya que se esta hablando de esto, podriamos comentar tambien cuales son los puntos flojo de una pareja de magos en accion, osease ventajas y desventajas de actuar en pareja.

Saludines

----------


## Mr Poza

MENSAJE FUERA DE CONTEXTO

Miguel, el proximo dia en vez de quedar con la chavala en otro lado queda con ella en el bareto y que se traiga a sus amigas, que algunos estamos a dos velas :Smile1:    Cuidate campeon.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

MENSAJE FUERA DE CONTEXTO 

Pablo, eso esta hecho, ya arreglaré yo una cita mágica con las amigas de mi novia.

Un abrazo jefe.

----------


## ignoto

¿Cuando?
¿Dónde?
¿Aceptáis abueletes?
Y, mas importante aún, ¿Aceptan ellas abueletes?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Joe los foros da O'Malley con gente como tu, que luego te aplaude en los foros, da gusto hacer magia, muchas gracias por esos alagos, pero tengo que decir que no son del todo merecidos.


La primera parte de la frase no la entiendo, pero aseguro que no son halagos, sino valoraciones reales. Y si no que se lo pregunten al 'bocatunel'. ¡Creo que todavía están intentándo recomponerle la mandíbula!

Y recogiendo el guante de Busy... iré pensando en efectillos a dúo.

----------


## Mr Poza

Lo que quise decir, q no se xq salio mal es q da gusto encontrarse a gente como tu que luego te alaga.  

Miguel te tomo la palabra. El viernes 16 lo tengo tranquilito :D y el sigueinte son las fiestas de Tres Cantos. Estamos en contacto

Me piro a comer y a seguir chapando. Nos vemos

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Pablo,

Estaría muy bien eso de las fiestas de tres cantos... nos tomamos algo, magia, y lo que surja...

Además, como estan las chiquillas de examenes el viernes 23 ya habrán acabado seguro.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Lo que quise decir, q no se xq salio mal es q da gusto encontrarse a gente como tu que luego te alaga.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ¡PELOTA! Tú lo que quieres es que te pague los palillos, no?

Y escribe bien, leñe, que no te creas que por ser amiguete te vas a librar de las iras de 'Ortografiator'.  :twisted: 


Fiestas en innisfree... mmmmm eso suena chulo. Estaría bien organizar un 'happenning' mágico improvisado en álgún sitio. O sacarle la pastizarra a tu tía la alcaldesa.... (curiosa coincidencia de Pozas...).

Por cierto, ya estáis invitando a venir al chorverío que conozcáis, que como magos seréis cojonudos, pero para pareja de baile no sois mi tipo.

----------


## Mr Poza

Para no salirnos demasiado del tema, voy a poner lo que para mi son los puntos a favor y los puntos en contra de hacer magia en pareja frente a individual.

A FAVOR:

-La posibilidad de hacer creer al espectador que estas poniendo unas condiciones mas dificiles para hacer magia cuando en realidad es todo lo contrario.   Ejemplo:  Me parece muy bien pero yo voy a mezclarte la baraja (para el publico es casi como si la hubiesen mezclado ellos)

-Si el efecto es largo lo haces mucho mas ameno, ya que los espectadores no ven siempre al mismo hacer las cosas, sino que hay variedad.

-Si una tecnica en concreto no te sale bien, esa parte se la endiñas al compañero y que la haga el.

-Puedes recordar las condiciones iniciales antes del climax en la propia conversacion entre los magos.

-Puede parecer que las cosas son casuales y que se esta improvisando(yo creo que eso al publico le gusta).


EN CONTRA:

-Los espectadores pueden perder de vista a uno de los magos y despues pensar que ese momento el ha hecho la trampa (cosa provable).

-Uno puede quedar por encima de otro si no se tiene el cuidado de como montar el numero y solo reconocerian a uno como mago y el otro se limitaria a ser el ayudante.

-Los espectadores se pueden perder algun efecto por estar mirando al otro mago.




Por ahora poco mas. 
Me interesa bastante saber que opinais sobre esto, puede que este equivocado.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Tienes razón: Siempre es más ameno hacerlo en pareja que de forma individual (incluso la magia)   :Oops:  

Y en cuanto a los pros y contras... chico, creo que tienes toda la razón del mundo. Aunque yo no me preocuparía por intentar que TODOS los números estén equilibrados para que ambos magos queden a la par y no uno como mago y otro como ayudante. Se puede hacer perfectamente un número en el que un mago quede por encima del otro. Bastan con incluir en la sesión uno en que intercambien los papeles de forma que el equilibrio se de en el total de la sesión y no en cada juego.

En cuanto a que se pierdan un efecto por estar mirando a otro mago.. lo creo poco probable. Un juego a dúo bien montado hace que atiendan al mago al que tienen que atender. Además, los espectadores son varios, con lo que se da la circunstancia de que alguno 'vigile' al otro mago y luego se cuentan, asombrados, unos a otros que 'no le he quitado ojo' 'no ha hecho nada'....

----------


## BusyMan

¿Y por qué habría que nivelar luego los papeles en otro juego y/o rutina para que ambos magos queden al mismo nivel?

¿No sería un buen argumento una rutina del maestro y el aprendiz mágico el cual consigue cosas increibles gracias a las enseñanzas de su profesor? ¿Y que el profesor consigue realizar cosas imposibles para enmendar los errores del pupilo?

Claramente ahí el ayudante estaría a un nivel más bajo que el que hace de maestro... y no todos los EGOS están dispuestos a ello.

Ya comentaba Gea hace tiempo lo difícil que resulta a muchos magos rebajarse a si mismos en el intento de aumentar su magia... eso ya es cuestión de personalidades.

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿No sería un buen argumento una rutina del maestro y el aprendiz mágico el cual consigue cosas increibles gracias a las enseñanzas de su profesor? ¿Y que el profesor consigue realizar cosas imposibles para enmendar los errores del pupilo?
> 
> Claramente ahí el ayudante estaría a un nivel más bajo que el que hace de maestro... y no todos los EGOS están dispuestos a ello.


Tienes razón pero interpretas mal el resultado. (Te diría que no tienes ni idea, pero en el fodo eres majete y no te quiero machacar   :Lol:  ). Bueno, en serio, nos estás dando la razón puesto que al montar una rutina en la que '*...el aprendiz mágico el cual consigue cosas increibles gracias a las enseñanzas...'* estás, PRECISAMENTE, nivelando. Creo que es a lo que se refería Poza. En el preciso instante en que el 'pupilo' haga algo increíable, a ojos de los espectadores pasa a ser un gran mago jugando el papel del que no sabe. 

SANGRE!!!!!!!!!!!! (No he abierto la admiración porque no me ha dado la gana, así que podéis absteneros de sacarme la falta jejeje)

----------

